# sound system for trike is for sale



## brownlife212 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@Apr 1 2010, 10:33 AM~17066301
> *F:\DCIM\100D5000\DSC_0469.JPG
> *


?


----------



## brownlife212 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 1 2010, 11:35 AM~17066319
> *?
> *


 hahahahaha 
shit homie i dont know how to pick pics on it


----------



## brownlife212 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## brownlife212 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## brownlife212 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

what size sub ?? price??does the batt fit in the box awell?


----------



## brownlife212 (Feb 18, 2010)

got speakers, 1000 watt amp trike kit, the stereo and the moniters are seperet


----------



## brownlife212 (Feb 18, 2010)

the box comes with speakers and 1000 amp and trike kit for 750 
if ya want the stereo and moniters its 400


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@Apr 1 2010, 12:18 PM~17066638
> *the box comes with speakers and 1000 amp and trike kit for 750
> if ya want  the stereo and moniters its 400
> *


the more the cheaper?? :biggrin: so if I take the stereo and monitor as well is 400.00 ?? :wow:


----------



## brownlife212 (Feb 18, 2010)

Nah homie the moniters n stereo are for 400 if u take the box with it I'll give it for 100 less


----------



## brownlife212 (Feb 18, 2010)

stereo also has a moniter that comes out


----------



## brownlife212 (Feb 18, 2010)

askin 900 for everything moniters and stereo are included aybody want it let me know


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

maybe ill turn my bike into a trike


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

how about just the box you keep all the system...


----------



## alex77075 (Jul 3, 2010)

hm for just stereo


----------



## ballinforlife (Oct 18, 2012)

How much because this looks great and if its in the right spot i would pay anything for it actually.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

ballinforlife said:


> How much because this looks great and if its in the right spot i would pay anything for it actually.


*Post last active on** 07-04-2010, **07:46 PM :dunno:*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Yup.


----------



## Millagui (May 7, 2013)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Yup.


Is it still for sale? if it is could you email me iam interested on buying it. Heres my email [email protected] hotmail.com


----------

